# Haiyan Memory Compared to Regular A5



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

This is a question to those of you who own or have tried BOTH of these. Do any of you prefer the A5 over Haiyan Memory (A5 with corners sanded down)? I've noticed a lot of people use regular ones and I'm wondering if I should get both or just the A5 when the new mold is out.


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

Get the new mold!!!!!!! I've tried both, and the memory is pretty impressive. The A-V is fast, but it locks up too much, and the rounded corners are the bomb. I really recommend this to you. Plus, who WOULDN'T?!?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> who WOULDN'T?!?



I wouldn't.... recommend the Alpha-5 over the memory.


----------



## Diniz (May 3, 2010)

I prefer Memory over Alpha-5. My white haiyan memory is insane (the black not too much =/).


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > who WOULDN'T?!?
> ...



Really. Wanna try a Memory?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



You read it wrong. I was saying that the memory is better.


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



It seriously sounds like I wouldn't.... I recommend the A-5 over the memory. You should have written it as I wouldn't recommend the A-5 .....
anyway, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I DO, will you send me one for free in teh mail?
although i seriously doubt itll beat my FII


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 3, 2010)

so the new mold is officially out? Or are you people just tricking me?


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> so the new mold is officially out? Or are you people just tricking me?



Nobody said that.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > so the new mold is officially out? Or are you people just tricking me?
> ...



ANSWER ME QUESTION


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > so the new mold is officially out? Or are you people just tricking me?
> ...





koreancuber said:


> Get the new mold!!!!!!!




okay....


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



Look at the main post. It says, *when it comes out*.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 3, 2010)

IM going to get slaughtered for saying this, but I'd take the Taiyan, and the A III-f over AV anyday, the AV is very nice, and maybe mines just not fully broken in but little too bumpy for me, and the Haiyan is nice and I like it but not as much as a fully broken in Taiyan or AIII-f


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2010)

Memory mold 2 came out in April 15 and is the a IV the prototype of the A V?


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Korean geeeet me one?


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



NOOOOOOOOO, me is broke.

@gundamslicer: Any proof?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> IM going to get slaughtered for saying this, but I'd take the Taiyan, and the A III-f over AV anyday, the AV is very nice, and maybe mines just not fully broken in but little too bumpy for me, and the Haiyan is nice and I like it but not as much as a fully broken in Taiyan or AIII-f



Did you get it worked out with replacing the core? And are you talking about my AIII-F?


----------



## AvidCuber (May 4, 2010)

Is the memory mod easy to do?
It just sounds like sanding corners to me (which it is), but does it have to be the perfect amount of sanding to make it good?


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 4, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (May 4, 2010)

I prefer the memory cube. besides the great feel the slick look of the cube is great. I wish 

also I agree that the A III-f is under rated. you can get it for under 7 bucks on popbuying.

i do want to note that none are my favorite cube. I myself like the F-II best. so if you are a huge fan of alpha cubes my advice may not be the most useful for you.


----------



## koreancuber (May 4, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



LOLOL. I was thinking misunderstand and I mixed it up with confusion. I have no Asian-ness in me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 4, 2010)

after reading all the posts in this thread, the only thing i could say is :fp

why post only part of the message. wait for others to reply, and THEN finish your post?


----------



## koreancuber (May 4, 2010)

@daniel0731ex: SO? What's your stance?


----------



## riffz (May 4, 2010)

Well based on these responses I will definitely wait for the new mold.


----------



## guitardude7241 (May 4, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> IM going to get slaughtered for saying this, but I'd take the Taiyan, and the A III-f over AV anyday, the AV is very nice, and maybe mines just not fully broken in but little too bumpy for me, and the Haiyan is nice and I like it but not as much as a fully broken in Taiyan or AIII-f



lube it.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 4, 2010)

On-Topic: I prefer the Haiyan Memory over the aV any day of the week. It just blows it out of the water.

Daniel: Once again, why bother posting if you aren't going to say ANYTHING useful. Maybe you just want to continue the trend of lame posts?

~Chris


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > after reading all the posts in this thread, the only thing i could say is
> ...



or else end up becoming like you??


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> also I agree that the A III-f is under rated. you can get it for under 7 bucks on popbuying.



The AIII is 6 bucks and change but the aIIIf is 8 something. Sealed Construction = f


----------

